# What is Pan AM Satellite ?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

What services or products do they render?
Is this Pegasus? <img src=http://www.ezboard.com/intl/aenglish/images/emoticons/embarassed.gif ALT=""> (sticks foot in mouth)
I know nothing about this company.
If the merger fails, Echostar is still buying this company? Correct?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

I know they don't fly planes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Not Pan AM airlines.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

Ive been wondering about Pan Am Sat too, what is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2002)

www.panamsat.com/index.asp


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

PanAmSat runs satellite services (best known for the Galaxy satellites) and leases transponder time on their satellites. They do other stuff too, but that's the main thing.


----------

